# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Rrit Kapacitetin E USB

## Cobbra

Ja ktu nje tutorial PER Rritjen e kapacitetit te usb prej 1 ose 2 GB ne 4..
Verejtje: Funskionon vetem ne usb 1/2 gb  :buzeqeshje:  Me formatizimin e usb humb kapaciteti
Krijuar Nga: aLbmaSteR~Cobbra
Faleminderit
Vizitoni Forumin Ton per Te Par Tutorialin.  :buzeqeshje: 

http://albmaster.com/forums/showthre...?p=101#post101

TESTED BY: Cobbra.. Works 1oo%

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ehmmm  :sarkastik: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=123737

----------


## Cobbra

Funksionon en USB 2 GB!

Tutoriali QE Ma Tregove ti Ben vetem ne 1 GB  :buzeqeshje:  Flm

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E kupton intruder ? Ai që dhe ti ,ishte vetëm për 1 gb...ndërsa ky është me Bug Fixes,bën dhe për 2 gb.

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cuna funksiono vertete... formatova kot per prove nje 16 gb dhe e beri 32 o.O
Po i fus nje te formatume edhe ramit edhe po ju kthej pergjigje o.O
lol

----------


## Cobbra

Intruder. ? rexhistrohu tek forumi www.albmaster.com/forums se do ket edhe shum te tjera tutoriale

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te faleminderit shume... shume rrofsh... po vi menjehere
A mund te me mesosh edhe si te behem hacker te lutem ?

----------


## Cobbra

per hacking ne fakt ska staff qe mundet me te msu veq :S rreth Programim e qeshtu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bamba

Ka te forta!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Robbery

Shume te nderlikuara keto bisedat per kapacitetin tim..:S

----------


## Bamba

Hajd meqe jemi po ta rrisimin dhe ty kapacitetin e trurit!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Robbery

Faleminderit...kete po prisja... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

> Cuna funksiono vertete... formatova kot per prove nje 16 gb dhe e beri 32 o.O
> Po i fus nje te formatume edhe ramit edhe po ju kthej pergjigje o.O
> lol


Force-Intruder, ti e di shume mire se nuk ben kjo!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 
Sa te mbushen ato 16 GB e tua... nuk merr me!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## francovice

Un sapo formatova ramin dhe punoi, nga 1.5Gb mu be 3Gb LOL!!!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Yayyy... grupi... PC e kam me 512 GB ram tani se e bera disa here kete.
USB deri tani e kam cu 2 TB  :ngerdheshje: 

Formatova gjithashtu legenin ne banjo dhe e bera pishine, si edhe nje grope te vogel te muri i pallatit e bera garazh... rrini ju rrini  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## francovice

> Formatova gjithashtu legenin ne banjo dhe e bera pishine, si edhe nje grope te vogel te muri i pallatit e bera garazh... rrini ju rrini


hahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Atlantisi

*Force-Intruder aman të lutem a më tregon edhe mua si si i bëre gjithë këto gjëra?(Haahahahahaha,kam qeshur aq shumë sa mezi u ndala.)*

----------


## Force-Intruder

OK! Banaliteti i rradhes... 

Ne Tailande, femra me moral te dyshimte, po perdorin pikerisht kete program per te formatuar nje *vagine* e per ta bere *vagon*!


lol

----------


## drague

> OK! Banaliteti i rradhes... 
> 
> Ne Tailande, femra me moral te dyshimte, po perdorin pikerisht kete program per te formatuar nje *vagine* e per ta bere *vagon*!
> 
> 
> lol


je bo si manaxher hakerash :pa dhembe:

----------


## baaroar

Dy mundësi janë:
1 - Anëtari Cobbra është Çak Norris dora vetë.
2 - Ai nuk është Çak Norris, por edhe nëse është e vërtetë, patjetër ka dorë Çak Norris.

----------

